# Témoignage : MBA 11" VS iPad



## flamoureux (22 Décembre 2010)

Salut les amis,

Je voulais vous laisser mon avis.

J'avais jusqu'à aujourd'hui un iMac 21,5" et un iPad. Config très pratique car j'ai besoin d'avoir une solution mobile pour le boulot mais à la maison je fais pas mal de musique et de vidéo.

J'ai acheté un iPad dès sa sortie et franchement c'est très pratique. On ne se prend pas la tête avec l'encombrement, c'est réactif. Franchement top.

Puis il y a peu j'ai eu l'occasion de tester le MBA 11" 64Go et là : le choc !

Un vrai clavier, la possibilité de taper des textes de façon très agréable et via mon iDisk, j'ai tout mes documents synchronisés.

Finalement pour un encombrement à peine plus important j'ai un VRAI ordinateur.
Le SSD est super performant.

Et puis quand on y pense, un iPad de 64Go ca coute 700 pour 220 de plus on a un quand même une solution beaucoup plus polyvalente.

Pour ceux qui ont peur de la taille de l'écran, franchement aucun soucis. Cet ordinateur est super confortable.

Donc pour résumer, si vous avez un ordinateur fixe et que vous cherchez une solution mobile, considérez le MBA. L'ipad c'est bien, mais ca reste limité.

Bonnes fête à tous !


----------



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

Je rebondi à partir de ton témoignage, qu'est-ce que tu trouves limite sur l'ipad ?


----------



## flamoureux (22 Décembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Je rebondi à partir de ton témoignage, qu'est-ce que tu trouves limite sur l'ipad ?



En grande partie, je me suis retrouvé limité par l'absence de clavier et de trackpad... Tu me diras c'est le principe du tactile. Et tu auras raison, en fait le tactile ne me convient pas pour le boulot. Pour ca j'ai mon iphone 4.

L'iPad est super pour de la consultation, mais j'ai besoin de pouvoir créer rapidement et efficacement des documents.

Les 2 sont de très bonnes machines. Il faut juste savoir ce qu'on en attend.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2010)

Encore une victime du MBA 11,6"

C'est une hécatombe 

En général, l'essayer c'est l'adopter ... il vaut mieux aller le tester en laissant chéquier et carte bleue à la maison.

Plus sérieusement, je pense que l'utilisation n'est pas la même.
Avantage à l'iPad pour l'autonomie et le côté fun.
En revanche, si on a besoin d'un véritable ordinateur ultra léger et réactif, le MBA s'impose.
Idem, le clavier physique m'aurait manqué sur l'iPad et si il avait fallu que je trimballe le clavier, l'intérêt poids / encombrement aurait déjà diminué.


----------



## Sucrier (22 Décembre 2010)

Ok, sinon, pour le reste c'est identique ? Un macbook air peut se suffire à lui-même hormis pour le superdrive. Mais est-ce qu'un ipad aussi ou il a besoin d'un mac relais ? Je précise que je débute sur mac, j'ai un macbook blanc depuis deux mois...


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Décembre 2010)

J'ai failli acheter un Ipad et heureusement j'ai attendu et suis tombé il y a peu sur le MAcbook air 11', j'aurais regretté mon achat à coup sur, car mon Air me permet le "travail" (mails, lecture dossiers, réponse, notes word, présentation PP...) et le loisir, l'Ipad aurait été limité aux loisirs donc le Air est pour moi du 2 en 1.


----------



## IPadFan333 (22 Décembre 2010)

L'iPad est une Machine de CONSOMMATION.  On peut jouer a des jeux (pléonasme), lire (rires), aller sur le web et  checker

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------

Ses mails. 

Avec le Air, on peut PRODUIRE. De la bureautique a de la photo et même de la video sur un 13", on peut tout faire. 

Tandis que l'iPad est bridé et  nous montre vite ses limites. 

Avant, on prenais un iPad pour la mobilité, aujourd'hui, le air est la pour nous sauver !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

J'ai exactement la même config que toi, c'est à dire, un iMac 21" et un iPad, et pareil j'ai vu que le Macbook Air 11" était plus performant qu'on l'imagine et je l'ai pris. Pourquoi ???
Parceque l'iPad est certe très mobile, mais sera jamais mieux qu'un ordinateur
Parceque le Macbook Air 11" est très pratique et très mobile
Parceque sur le Macbook tu as plus de liberté et tu peut faire plus de choses pour juste 200&#8364; de plus

Maintenant je me sers plus de mon iPad, si desfois pour certaines application, mais le 6 janvier le Mac App store ouvre donc je retrouverais pratiquement tout sur mon Macbook Air.


----------



## flamoureux (22 Décembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Ok, sinon, pour le reste c'est identique ? Un macbook air peut se suffire à lui-même hormis pour le superdrive. Mais est-ce qu'un ipad aussi ou il a besoin d'un mac relais ? Je précise que je débute sur mac, j'ai un macbook blanc depuis deux mois...




Le Macbook Air se suffit à lui même à condition d'avoir un DD externe pour stocker les fichiers volumineux. L'iPad doit obligatoirement être synchronisé avec un ordinateur.


----------



## David_b (23 Décembre 2010)

IPadFan333 a dit:


> L'iPad est une Machine de CONSOMMATION


Mais
oui
c'est
ça

Heureusement que tu me l'annonces: faut absolument que j'arrête d'écrire sur mon iPad


----------



## sclicer (23 Décembre 2010)

Moi je vais à contre courant.
Etant parti sur un MBA 13" puis sur un 11" plus adapté à mon besoin de mobilité, je vais me laisser finalement séduire par l'offre d'orange.
EN comptant un résiliation possible après 1ans (loi chatel), j'aurais un ipad 64go et de la 3G (1go/mois) et ceux pour environ 800&#8364; et ceci échelonner.

Bref c'est tentant.
J'ai besoin de beaucoup de mobilité, et je fini des études littéraire donc bon avoir un autre ordinateur que mon ma station fixe n'a pas d'intérêt ( Imac à la maison, j'ai pas besoin d'éditions photos en dehors).
Je sens que je vais être un cobaye, pour essayer de sortir toute les possibilité de la bête, surtout avec Plaintext que nous a rappelé Davids.
Ca va demander à être rigoureux, prendre mes notes, les sauvers dsur dropbox. Faire la mise ne page sur l'ipad ou le mac et finir avec un beau pdf 

Je croise les doigts pour le clavier bluetooth ( son impact sur l'autonomie). Si j'ai toujours mes 8h ça sera parfait.
Associer à http://www.dodocase.com/products/dodocase-for-ipad-gift-certificate j'aurais vraiment l'impression d'être dans ma bibliothèque constamment  
Bon je vous cache pas que grâce au marketing d'Apple je serais sûrement déçu de mon achat au mieux en mai au pire ne février à cause de l'Ipad 2. Mais si l'appareil réponds aux besoins d'uajourd'hui et futurs,pourquoi attendre ?
Allez sur ce je me grouille, il n'en reste plus que 2 modèles 64g à la fnac de Nantes et 3 à l'Orange store. :rose:


edit: j'oubliais.
Ceci dit le choix entre mba et ipad doit être murement réfléchis. Car quoiqu'on en dise le macbook air c'est un ordinateur, un vrai transportable facilement de partout. Donc selon les tâches ( photos,édition web,achi,lateX etc...) évidement il sera plus adapté.


----------



## flamoureux (23 Décembre 2010)

C'est sur que l'iPad est super, je ne dis pas le contraire. 
Par contre trimbaler un clavier avec, je ne vois pas trop l'intéret...


----------



## sclicer (23 Décembre 2010)

Allez une dernière avant de partir 
Disons que pour des notes, le clavier virtuel est  vraiment aisé.
Seulement j'ai quelques cours par semaine où ce n'est pas des notes, mais disons du copiage bêtes et dur ( oui oui même à 24ans). Ou si tu arrives à trouver le bouquin que te lis ton chargé de cours, là tu peux t'en passer.
DOnc pour ces 3h de copiage intensif, le clavier fait pas de mal.
Après pour 90% du temps restant, aucun utilité.

Edit: c'est mon expérience, j'ai recommencé à écrire à la main depuis la mort de mon portable en mai dernier. Bloque note + feuille vierge pour les notes. Copie double pour 3H/j.
Après je suis conscient que c'est un peu le choix "du riche" et du "rigoureux".
Riche, j'entends par là qu'il faut obligatoirement un ordinateur à la maison. Un mac si possible 
J'ai la chance d'avoir un imac 24" depuis pas mal de temps et qui marche du tonnerre. Mais nombre d'étudiant non pas de second ordinateur. D'où le recours à la gamme portable Apple qui remplira tout les rôles.
Rigoureux, car l'ipad c'est comme un gros cahier virtuel. Il faut s'occuper de ses notes, les classer, les rangés et les revoir sur l'ordinateur principal et remodifier une mise en page. Là aussi ce n'est adapté qu'à certaine personne.

Du moins c'est ma vision après plusieurs jours de tests intensif et de cognition ( Titeline et Davids en son témoins)
Si il faut je reviens dans 7j ( délai de rétractation non ? faut que je retrouve mon poly) ou dans quelques semaine pour un portable... Mais je n'espère pas.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2010)

J'avou que si t'écris beaucoup faut prendre le clavier, moi c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais après mon utilisation c'est étendue a d'autres domaine que les basic et j'ai du acheté un Macbook Air 11"


----------



## Nautilze (26 Décembre 2010)

Je peux témoigner car équiper des 2 machines.
On a cracké pour le macbook air 11, et franchement la claque....j'avoue que mon ipad est mis un peu de côté.
je pense cependant que les 2 machines peuvent cohabiter sans problèmes...
post écrit de mon MBA...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Nautilze a dit:


> Je peux témoigner car équiper des 2 machines.
> On a cracké pour le macbook air 11, et franchement la claque....j'avoue que mon ipad est mis un peu de côté.
> je pense cependant que les 2 machines peuvent cohabiter sans problèmes...
> post écrit de mon MBA...



Moi j'aurais une question a te poser, c'est à quelle moment tu vas utiliser ton iPad, parceque moi depuis que j'ai le Macbook Air 11", je ne trouve plus de moment à l'utiliser, quand je veux jouer, je prend mon iPhone et le reste je le fait sur mon Air.


----------



## flamoureux (26 Décembre 2010)

```

```



JiX91 a dit:


> Moi j'aurais une question a te poser, c'est à quelle moment tu vas utiliser ton iPad, parceque moi depuis que j'ai le Macbook Air 11", je ne trouve plus de moment à l'utiliser, quand je veux jouer, je prend mon iPhone et le reste je le fait sur mon Air.



Pareil sauf que j'ai vendu l'ipad et qu'à aucun moment il ne m'a manqué.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Décembre 2010)

IPadFan333 a dit:


> L'iPad est une Machine de CONSOMMATION.  On peut jouer a des jeux (pléonasme), lire (rires), aller sur le web et  checker
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------
> 
> ...



On ne cesse de dire que c'est faux : tout dépend de ce que tu produis. Si c'est du texte, l'iPad peut devenir une machine de "production", comme tu dis (je dirais de travail tout simplement). Et merci de ne pas utiliser le terme de "consommation" qui est très connoté jeux et conneries. Ca peut aussi être une machine, disons de consultation.

L'iPad, et peut-être l'iPhone, ce sont les deux seules choses qui m'empecheront peut-être de retourner sur Windows (si : il y a l'obligation de refaire sa logitheque, mais franchement, Apple, je commence à coincer gravement, par ailleurs)


----------



## sclicer (26 Décembre 2010)

J'ai mon ipad depuis 4j, je ferais un meilleur compte rendu, mais avec les apps appropriées, cette machine a du potentiel.
Du moins c'est ce que je ressens pour une utilisation production de texte et consultation.

En plus payement échelonner avec 3G,grâce aux différentes offres


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

@sciler J'ai une question comme sa que je me pose aussi. Est ce que tu pense que quand le Mac App Store sortira avec beaucoup d'apps identique que l'iPad mais non tactile, l'iPad sera un peu obsolète ?


----------



## flamoureux (26 Décembre 2010)

JiX91 a dit:


> @sciler J'ai une question comme sa que je me pose aussi. Est ce que tu pense que quand le Mac App Store sortira avec beaucoup d'apps identique que l'iPad mais non tactile, l'iPad sera un peu obsolète ?



Je doute que ca soit le meme genre d'apps. 

Encore une fois les 2 machines se valent mais dans des utilisations différentes.


----------



## sclicer (27 Décembre 2010)

Le AppStore Mac je ne le vois pas comme pour celui des itactiles.
Mais comme un moyen d'avoir accès à l'ensemble de la bibliothèque logiciel mac et ce en un clic. Ça permettra d'avoir une plateforme de lancement pour les petits éditeurs.


Sur l'appstore sur iPad, la majorité des logiciel n'ont s'infecter que par leur solution au nomadisme, à leur version light pour aller droit au but ou tout simplement ajouter des fonctions inexistantes.
Et la majeure partie n'a d'intérêt que via la solution tactile.

De plus , Apple irait-t-il couler ses poules d'or : iPhone,iPad,itouch ?


----------



## Le docteur (27 Décembre 2010)

C'est la réplique logique à la mise à jour intégrale d'Ubuntu aussi. On a assez dit que c'etait un des gros avantages de ce dernier sur Mac OS X...


----------



## diegue (27 Décembre 2010)

Si il n'y avait pas eu de rupture chez Archos, j'aurais acheté une tablette 101 : au moins on peut la coupler avec son téléphone sans passer par un 2ème abonnement. Mais Apple est trop "radin" pour permettre un jour cette solution !
Pour moi oui au MBA 11' : il est plus léger que le 13' et prend moins de place lorsque l'on doit consulter sur un bureau des documents. Et pourquoi pas un SSD 128 et un processeur de 1, 6 ?


----------



## flamoureux (28 Décembre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un SSD 128 et un processeur de 1, 6 ?



Si c'est pour une machine principale, pourquoi pas. Si c'est pour être couplé à un ordinateur "fixe", pas vraiment grand intérêt.


----------



## arnowood (28 Décembre 2010)

m'enfin
il n y a qu'a moi que cela fait ça ?

vous comparer une biche avec une poul

tout depend du besoin, de l envie ...

c est comme dire que l ipad est moins bien cqu un iphone car on peut pas telephoner avec .. certes en soit c est pas faux mais bon cela se repose quand meme sur une logique un peu alambiquée...

moi par exemple j 'ai "besoin" d un ipad, on va dire envie..
ben c est bien le MBA,pmais cela ne compblera pas mon envie, et la différence de prix ... de 220 euros je la regretterai..


----------



## flamoureux (28 Décembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> m'enfin
> il n y a qu'a moi que cela fait ça ?
> 
> vous comparer une biche avec une poul
> ...



Je ne suis pas d'accord, avec toi. Pour moi la comparaison a lieu d'être car sur certains points les 2 machines se rejoignent. Elle s'adressent toutes les 2 à des gens qui ont un besoin de mobilité. Les 2 machines (et là je parle de la version entrée de gamme du MBA) ne peuvent pas être considérées comme des machines principales. 

Donc pour les gens qui cherchent une solution secondaire et mobile, l'hésitation entre les 2 bécanes existe. Ce fut d'ailleurs le cas pour moi.

On est bien d'accord par contre sur le fait que l'utilisation des 2 est différente. Mais en sortant son modèle de MBA 11", Apple a vraiment créé un nouveau créneau dans sa gamme et ce nouveau MBA empiète sur le domaine de compétences de l'iPad.

Il n'y a qu'à les comparer (MBA fermé), question taille et épaisseur c'est très proche. 

Pour ma part, j'avais besoin pour le boulot de pouvoir transporter un ordinateur, ou du moins un appareil, très facilement et que la bécane soit réactive. L'iPad était la meilleure solution jusqu'à la sortie du modèle 11" qui me permet d'être beaucoup plus efficace, aussi transportable et aussi autonome que l'iPad. 

Je précise au passage que j'ai besoin de taper des textes, tableaux et de pouvoir imprimer facilement.

Mais (encore une fois) c'est mon usage, et j'imagine tout à fait que l'iPad puisse être plus intéressant dans d'autres circonstances, mais pour le moment, dans mon cas, le MBA c'est le paradis.


----------



## David_b (28 Décembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Je précise au passage que j'ai besoin de taper des textes, tableaux et de pouvoir imprimer facilement.


Ce qui me permet de modérer un peu ton propos sur un point : dans ce cas, le modèle de base suffit largement comme machine principale. Très largement même. 
Car si pour toi c'est un usage mobile, pour pas mal de monde, c'est leur utilisation courante d'un ordi 

Je chicane, mais la nuance n'est pas sans intérêt quand il s'agit de choisir entre dépenser 1000 et pas loin de 1400 
Le seul vrai défaut du modèle de base, ce sont les 2go de ram qui sont trop courts (surtout dans la durée), quoi qu'on en dise. Dommage.


----------



## flamoureux (28 Décembre 2010)

Sauf que j'ai quand meme besoin d'un ordi plus puissant et avec plus d'espace car je fais un peu de montage, de la musique et de la photo et la mon iMac remplit tout a fait son rôle.


----------



## diegue (28 Décembre 2010)

_


flamoureux a dit:



			Si c'est pour une machine principale, pourquoi pas. Si c'est pour être couplé à un ordinateur "fixe", pas vraiment grand intérêt.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_C'est mon cas (à vrai dire j'ai un MBA 60 Go de 2 ans et un Vaio série S). Je fais peu de video et ne joue pas sur ordi. J'avais pensé au Vaio de 700 g : actuellement BEAUCOUP trop LENT ! et c'est vraiment une 2ème machine. Comme pour moi le poids et la rapidité  sont mes toutes premières priorités, je suis prêt à investir dans un 11' gonflé.


----------



## flamoureux (28 Décembre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> C'est mon cas (à vrai dire j'ai un MBA 60 Go de 2 ans et un Vaio série S). Je fais peu de video et ne joue pas sur ordi. J'avais pensé au Vaio de 700 g : actuellement BEAUCOUP trop LENT ! et c'est vraiment une 2ème machine. Comme pour moi le poids et la rapidité  sont mes toutes premières priorités, je suis prêt à investir dans un 11' gonflé.



Tu verras, le SSD c'est impressionnant question rapidité !


----------



## David_b (28 Décembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Sauf que *j'ai *quand meme besoin d'un ordi plus puissant et avec plus d'espace car *je* fais un peu de montage, de la musique et de la photo et la *mon* iMac remplit tout a fait son rôle.


Je ne doute pas que ton choix soit judicieux, je rappele juste que parce que c'est ton choix, ça n'en fait pas une vérité/évidence/certitude/fait scientifique pour tout le monde


----------



## flamoureux (28 Décembre 2010)

D'où le "témoignage" dans le titre. Et tous les posts où ou je dis que c'est MON avis. J'ai jamais dit que c'était le seul point de vue, bien au contraire. Ou alors j'ai mal relu. 

J'ai meme dit a plusieurs reprises que l'ipad peut être une super solution selon les besoins de l'utilisateur.


----------



## AwK (1 Janvier 2011)

Je rejoins les avis déjà postés.

Pour tout vous dire j'ai eu une révélation aujourd'hui. Travaillant en fixe sur un MB Pro + dual screen, je prenais mon iPad pour tous mes rendez-vous extérieur mais je ne me suis jamais vraiment senti à l'aise avec. Car oui l'appareil est parfait pour de la consultation ou la diffusion de présentations, mais dès qu'il s'agit de produire, retoucher des documents, basculer aisément sur le web... c'est une tout autre histoire.

iOs c'est bien... mais pas fait pour une utilisation pro. (switcher de documents dans GoodReader... c'est tout simplement la galère....)

Pour ma part le seul frein peut être le prix car comparé à la concurrence tournant sous win, le dilemme se pose (je suis utilisateur des deux OS)... Allé le 1er we de janvier va bien porter conseil...

Sur ce, bonne année à tous !


----------



## CBi (1 Janvier 2011)

Pour moi, l'utilisation des 2 machines est très différente et ce sont en fait 2 conceptions différentes de la mobilité. Le MBA me suit partout en déplacement, mais dans son utilisation, n'est pas différent de l'usage que je ferais d'un iMac de bureau. L'iPad est un outil qui bouge assez peu, mais que j'utilise pour montrer des présentations, regarder des photos à plusieurs,...  Pour résumer, on pourrait dire que l'un s'utilise sur une table, l'autre autour d'une table.


----------



## flamoureux (1 Janvier 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Pour moi, l'utilisation des 2 machines est très différente et ce sont en fait 2 conceptions différentes de la mobilité. Le MBA me suit partout en déplacement, mais dans son utilisation, n'est pas différent de l'usage que je ferais d'un iMac de bureau. L'iPad est un outil qui bouge assez peu, mais que j'utilise pour montrer des présentations, regarder des photos à plusieurs,...  Pour résumer, on pourrait dire que l'un s'utilise sur une table, l'autre autour d'une table.



C'est plutôt bien résumé je trouve.


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Janvier 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Pour moi, l'utilisation des 2 machines est très différente et ce sont en fait 2 conceptions différentes de la mobilité. Le MBA me suit partout en déplacement, mais dans son utilisation, n'est pas différent de l'usage que je ferais d'un iMac de bureau. L'iPad est un outil qui bouge assez peu, mais que j'utilise pour montrer des présentations, regarder des photos à plusieurs,...  Pour résumer, on pourrait dire que l'un s'utilise sur une table, l'autre autour d'une table.



J'avais hésité à la sortie de l'Ipad mais avais trouvé son usage "trop restreint" (pour moi) et le Air est sorti et me convient tant "sur la table" "qu'autour", autant pour bosser en déplacements que pour montrer des photos autour de la table. Je craquerai peut-être pour le nouvel Ipad mais je pense que je vais me retrouver dans la situation où pour de longs déplacements à l'étranger je vais prendre le Air ET l'Ipad et finir par me dire que je me suis chargé pour rien alors que le Air pouvait tout faire....


----------



## flamoureux (1 Janvier 2011)

Juste pour info, avec mon utilisation habituelle pour un appareil mobile (surf, mail, traitement de texte et tableur), j'en suis à mon 4ème jour sans avoir rechargé mon MBA et il reste 39% de batterie.

Attention, je ne suis pas en train de dire que le bidule tient 4 jours en non stop, je m'en suis servi soit quand je n'étais pas chez moi, soit quand j'avais la flemme d'aller dans le bureau sur l'iMac. Je parle juste d'une utilisation du "même genre" que l'iPad.


----------



## sclicer (1 Janvier 2011)

Pas loin de deux semaine que j'ai mon iPad, moi qui partait sur le mba 11', l'offre Noël d'orange aura eu raison de moi.


Résultat, j'utilise très peu mon iMac dans mon bureau, toujours sur l'ipad pour surfer. Du coup je passe moi s de temps devant. Le clavier virtuel est très agréable.
J'ai installé de quoi pouvoir prendre  mes notes en curs et stages, c'est tout ce ue je lui demandait.
Niveau batterie il me tient une journée entre 8 et 12h en usage intensif net/application/ découverte de la bête. Parfait.
J'aurais de nouveau des cours magistraux en février, je testerais plus longuement le clavier BT.
Mais pour l'instant il répond bien à mes attentes.

Ah et pour finir, l'autonomie c'est avec bt et wifi ON et 3G de temps à autre


----------



## flamoureux (1 Janvier 2011)

C'est vrai qu'avec l'ipad les iMac prennent vite un coup de poussière. Après pour nuancer un peu ton expérience, il y a aussi l'effet du "nouveau" et de la découverte de ce superbe objet qu'est l'ipad. 

En tout cas j'espère que tu en seras satisfait.


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Janvier 2011)

La comparaison initiale était entre deux appareils portables: l'Ipad et l'Air, car évidemment en complément d'un fixe les paramètres sont différents.


----------



## flamoureux (1 Janvier 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> La comparaison initiale était entre deux appareils portables: l'Ipad et l'Air, car évidemment en complément d'un fixe les paramètres sont différents.



Désolé de te contredire, mais c'est moi qui ait ouvert ce sujet et si tu relis bien, oui j'en parlais en tant que complément.


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Janvier 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire, mais c'est moi qui ait ouvert ce sujet et si tu relis bien, oui j'en parlais en tant que complément.



Oups désolé pas fait attention juste vu le titre "Témoignage : MBA 11" VS iPad,"      Je pensais donc que le but était la comparaison entre les deux sans avoir relu le débat de départ.


----------



## flamoureux (1 Janvier 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Oups désolé pas fait attention juste vu le titre "Témoignage : MBA 11" VS iPad,"      Je pensais donc que le but était la comparaison entre les deux sans avoir relu le débat de départ.



Pas de soucis


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Janvier 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Pas de soucis



Bref même si je risque de craquer pour le prochain Ipad par goût pour les "nouvelles technos" en ce qui me concerne ça fera double emploi par rapport au Air qui au final pour moi (dans le sens de mes besoins) est vraiment ce que je cherchais.


----------



## fpoil (1 Janvier 2011)

L'un est un ordi, l'autre pas... Tout est dit, non?  Je n'ai pas de macbookair, juste un ptit asus 1215nl hackintoshé et un ipad.   Ipad : consultation, jeux et video pour ma fille en voyage. Super leger, super transportable mais un ios trop fermé pour produire.   Des que je veux "produire" (code html, documents administratifs...) ou bricoler en ssh mon atv ou autres, booger sous ubuntu car double boot, je repasse sur mon petit netbook.   Un pote a acheté le mba 13 et a refilé son ipad à sa copine....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Je doute que ca soit le meme genre d'apps.
> 
> Encore une fois les 2 machines se valent mais dans des utilisations différentes.





sclicer a dit:


> Le AppStore Mac je ne le vois pas comme pour celui des itactiles.
> Mais comme un moyen d'avoir accès à l'ensemble de la bibliothèque logiciel mac et ce en un clic. Ça permettra d'avoir une plateforme de lancement pour les petits éditeurs.
> 
> 
> ...



Peut être mais comme je le soupçonné, on voit comme même Angry Bird (Jeux iOS Tactile), Choper 2, et d'autre 

Donc on vera avec le temps mais moi je suis sur que j'utiliserais plus mon iPad :/


----------



## patricepnc (15 Janvier 2011)

je viens mettre mon petit grain de sel.
mon conseil, passer 30m a essayer les 2 en store et reflechir surtout a ses besoins. 
je crois que le debat n'est pas ipad contre mba 11.

ipad est un produit de "consommation" en effet du net etc.. avec des capacites reelles mais limitees pour la production de document. Qui a besoin d'un ordinateur pour preparer des docs etc de maniere assez intensive doit se rabattre sur un ordinateur et la question est : ai je besoin d'un produit plus nomade (mba) ou plus performant (mbp).. 

depuis que j'ai mon ipad, je ne prends plus mon mbp 15 en voyage.. trop lourd, inutile, pas assez d'autonomie. en mode nomade, la taille et la legerete de l'ipad est geniale, pour surfer , lire ses mails, consulter ses documents, voir se detendre en jouant en ligne, ecouter ses radios au bout du monde, comme reveil, voir edition de doc (page, acrobat etc..) mais tres limitees, c'est vraiment top. et ca dure le temps d'un vol transatlantique. 

Meme chez moi, pour surfer, petits emails, musique,  etc je prends mon ipad. mon mac book pro se cantonne a des utilisations de production et visionage video et correspondance de mails "lourds" notamment pour le boulot. Et evidement comme base itunes pour relier mes differents produits apple. Alors tout depend surtout si on utilise ses macs pour bosser et produire , moi je tourne 75 pourcent de mon temps sur ipad, 25p restant sur mbp.

le mba 11? je le trouve a croquer.. mais il ne remplacera pas mon ipad... mais mon mbp eventuellement.. et plutot en 13.


----------



## diegue (15 Janvier 2011)

patricepnc a dit:


> le mba 11? je le trouve a croquer.. mais il ne remplacera pas mon ipad... mais mon mbp eventuellement.. et plutot en 13.



Merci de ce commentaire : pour moi "la messe est dite" ! Un MBA 11' comme ordi (si on veut jouer, etc, il y a les consoles) et ... plus tard ... un iPad : je le trouve actuellement trop "fermé" sur les applications, et surtout pas assez nomade car la 3G est à un prix prohibitif tant de la part d'Apple que des opérateurs français [je me refuse de débourser plus de 150  par mois entre ADSL, téléphone, (rebelotte ligne téléphonique pour iPad : un cadeau indécent fait aux opérateurs) ; et je ne compte pas la ligne fixe "France Telecom" !]
L'iPad 1 est aussi peut-être un peu lourd : 730 g c'est plus lourd qu'un Vaio série X !!!


----------



## flamoureux (15 Janvier 2011)

diegue a dit:


> Merci de ce commentaire : pour moi "la messe est dite" ! Un MBA 11' comme ordi (si on veut jouer, etc, il y a les consoles) et ... plus tard ... un iPad : je le trouve actuellement trop "fermé" sur les applications, et surtout pas assez nomade car la 3G est à un prix prohibitif tant de la part d'Apple que des opérateurs français [je me refuse de débourser plus de 150  par mois entre ADSL, téléphone, (rebelotte ligne téléphonique pour iPad : un cadeau indécent fait aux opérateurs) ; et je ne compte pas la ligne fixe "France Telecom" !]
> L'iPad 1 est aussi peut-être un peu lourd : 730 g c'est plus lourd qu'un Vaio série X !!!



Comme dis plus haut, les 2 ont comme point commun de pouvoir être une solution mobile en complément à une solution fixe (même si le Air pour être une machine principale). Dans le cas d'une solution secondaire, tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en aura.

Comme tu dis, je trouve aussi que l'iPad laisse moins de marge de manoeuvre que le MBA, mais encore une fois, pour un autre utilisateur, ça pourra paraitre ridicule de débourser 1000 pour un MBA alors qu'un iPad à 500 suffira.


----------



## JC484 (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
je suis une jeune switcheuse du mois de septembre 2010 avec un Imac 21,5" qui est vraiment top, moins d'un mois apres je me laissais seduire par le MBP 13" avec lequel je fais mes blogs, site net, je laisse la grosse production à l'Imac. apres avoir longtemps delibere avec moi meme, je suis partie avec un Ipad 16G WiFI en debut decembre, je n etais pas sure du tout si je n allais pas le rendre apres 15jours d essai, mais en fait je  l ai garde et oh que oui j aime m en servir dans le tgv, dans mon canape, et meme en radio dans la salle de bains ! avec les bonnes applis, il est tres complet pour mon gout mais ce qui ne m empeche pas a la maison de me servir de mon MBP et Imac, au boulot de mon Iphone 4. 
Je dois avouer que depuis quelques temps que je vais à l Apple Store du Louvre, le MBA me fait de l'oeil et je ne sais pas combien de temps je vais resister mais avec un MBP 13 , ai je reellement besoin dun MBA 11? de plus en deplacement, j'utilise facilement mon ipad...
bref, ce dilemne reste entier à mes yeux...
Bien à vous et au plaisir de lire sur vos experiences


----------



## flamoureux (16 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je suis une jeune switcheuse du mois de septembre 2010 avec un Imac 21,5" qui est vraiment top, moins d'un mois apres je me laissais seduire par le MBP 13" avec lequel je fais mes blogs, site net, je laisse la grosse production à l'Imac. apres avoir longtemps delibere avec moi meme, je suis partie avec un Ipad 16G WiFI en debut decembre, je n etais pas sure du tout si je n allais pas le rendre apres 15jours d essai, mais en fait je  l ai garde et oh que oui j aime m en servir dans le tgv, dans mon canape, et meme en radio dans la salle de bains ! avec les bonnes applis, il est tres complet pour mon gout mais ce qui ne m empeche pas a la maison de me servir de mon MBP et Imac, au boulot de mon Iphone 4.
> Je dois avouer que depuis quelques temps que je vais à l Apple Store du Louvre, le MBA me fait de l'oeil et je ne sais pas combien de temps je vais resister mais avec un MBP 13 , ai je reellement besoin dun MBA 11? de plus en deplacement, j'utilise facilement mon ipad...
> bref, ce dilemne reste entier à mes yeux...
> Bien à vous et au plaisir de lire sur vos experiences



Bah ça en fait du matos Apple en si peux de temps ! Bienvenue parmi nous en tout cas.

Pour répondre à ta question, je ne pense pas que tu aies "besoin" d'un MBA avec tout l'arsenal dont tu disposes. Mais est-ce qu'on parle vraiment de besoin dans ton cas ? Dis nous en plus sur ton utilisation et on pourra surement t'aiguiller un peu plus.


----------



## David_b (16 Janvier 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Bah ça en fait du matos Apple en si peux de temps ! Bienvenue parmi nous en tout cas.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, je ne pense pas que tu aies "besoin" d'un MBA avec tout l'arsenal dont tu disposes. Mais est-ce qu'on parle vraiment de besoin dans ton cas ? Dis nous en plus sur ton utilisation et on pourra surement t'aiguiller un peu plus.



J'aurais pas mieux dit. Et surement moins gentiment 
Mais je comprends que les MBA fassent envie : ils sont superbes.


----------



## JC484 (16 Janvier 2011)

David_b a dit:


> J'aurais pas mieux dit. Et surement moins gentiment
> Mais je comprends que les MBA fassent envie : ils sont superbes.



Comment ca moins gentiment?lol, je ne vous connaissais pas en mechant ...
je pense vouloir attendre l arrivee de Lion pour cet achat car oui, ca en fait en moins de 6 mois... 
pour l instant chaque Pomme a trouve son usage bien a lui, et je dois avouer que le MBA serait un geste compulsif alors que j 'aurais plus besoin d un mac mini... 
imac : pour faire du torrent, retouche photo (iphoto pour l instant), imovie (mais je pense changer mon camescope qui commence a dater avec ses mini dvs), visionnage de mes videos 
mbp 13 : iweb, ichat avec video, surf, mail, numbers et pages pour mon boulot et reprise etudes prochaine
ipad : surf, ebooks, jeux, reveil/radios, podcasts,visionnage films et series en deplacement, m6 direct
iphone 4 : tout au boulot : mails, sms, surf, itunes pr ipod, reservations de train, meteo (tres fiable)
voilou, alors c est grave docteur? je suis serieusement addicted à la Pomme.... et je me demande comment j ai pu rester avec win aussi longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Je suis exactement comme toi, sauf que suis un homme 
- iPhone 4 en Juin
- iPad 3G en Août 
- iMac 21,5 en Septembre
- Macbook Air 11" en Décembre
Dans ta situation, je pense que le Macbook Air 13" sera de trop car il remplacera le Pro. Mais j'avoue que c'est difficile de tenir au nouveauté de la Pomme.
Mais je serais toi Appleman compulsif, j'attendrais les nouveaux Macbook Pro qui arrive prochainement, et la je vois si il est nécessaire de remplacer ton Macbook Pro actuel, car si tu prend le Air tout de suite, les prochains Pro sorte, imaginons qu'ils ont un nouveau design et perf auquel tu craque, tu voudra abandonné le Air. Je le sais je ferais pareil et j'ai même peur de revendre mon Air 11" dès l'arrivé des nouveaux Pro 
Sinon moi, mon iPad à perdu sa place depuis le Macbook Air 11" :/


----------



## JC484 (17 Janvier 2011)

Arf! Devinez ou je me trouvais ce matin? A l as du louvre pr regarder , toucher et poser mes questions... Aie aie... Je vais a l as d opera cet aprem. Pomme, quand tu nous tiens....


----------



## David_b (17 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> Arf! Devinez ou je me trouvais ce matin? A l as du louvre pr regarder , toucher et poser mes questions... Aie aie... Je vais a l as d opera cet aprem. Pomme, quand tu nous tiens....



Ca... Demande à Blanche-neige


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> Arf! Devinez ou je me trouvais ce matin?


 
Je ne sais pas...
En cours de français ?



JC484 a dit:


> A l as du louvre pr regarder , toucher et poser mes questions... Aie aie... Je vais a l as d opera cet aprem. Pomme, quand tu nous tiens....


 
Ah non.


----------



## flamoureux (17 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> Arf! Devinez ou je me trouvais ce matin? A l as du louvre pr regarder , toucher et poser mes questions... Aie aie... Je vais a l as d opera cet aprem. Pomme, quand tu nous tiens....



Avec un MBA (à la place de ton iPad) tu n'auras plus de problèmes d'apostrophe ni de majuscule...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

J'ai acheté mon iPad un peu avant la sortie des nouveaux MBA.
Si je devais acheter aujourd'hui, je me poserais la question, c'est sûr - mais je pense que je prendrais un iPad quand même.

Pourquoi ?
Parce que je m'en sers surtout pour de la saisie de texte, de la gestion de tâche et un peu de jeux, choses que mon iPad fait très bien pour la moitié du prix (j'ai le modèle de base 16Go) et pas loin du double d'autonomie (par rapport au modèle 11").

J'ai déjà un mac à la maison, pas besoin d'en prendre un autre pour l'extérieur, surtout si c'est pour l'utiliser à 15% de ses capacités.
Ce serait du gachis.

Mais ni moi, ni personne ne peut affirmer "le iPad c'est nul, prend un MBA" (ou l'inverse) - c'est une question de personne, de besoin, de feeling...


----------



## flamoureux (17 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais ni moi, ni personne ne peut affirmer "le iPad c'est nul, prend un MBA" (ou l'inverse) - c'est une question de personne, de besoin, de feeling...



Tout à fait d'accord, c'est ce que j'essayais de dire en lançant ce post. Tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en a. Mais c'est intéressant de donner des avis pour aider ceux qui hésitent entre les 2.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Alors, un argument en faveur de l'iPad, qui va concerner 0.0000000001% des gens (dont moi) mais bon...

L'écran d'un iPad quand il est sur son dock-clavier a les proportion visuelle d'une page de livre.
Un écran de MBA, non.

Quand j'écris sur mon mac, ça me dérange toujours d'avoir le tiers droit de mon écran qui "ne sert à rien".

Du coup, l'inspiration vient plus facilement sur le iPad.

A quoi ça tient, des fois, hein ?


----------



## JC484 (17 Janvier 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Ca... Demande à Blanche-neige



lol, je bosse pour la souris de l oncle disney... donc j irai lui demander des que je retourne au boulot...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas...
> En cours de français ?
> lol en cours de Francais, je suis jeune mais quant meme pas a ce point...
> 
> ...


----------



## flamoureux (17 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, un argument en faveur de l'iPad, qui va concerner 0.0000000001% des gens (dont moi) mais bon...
> 
> L'écran d'un iPad quand il est sur son dock-clavier a les proportion visuelle d'une page de livre.
> Un écran de MBA, non.
> ...



Ca fait partie de ce feeling dont on parlait plus haut. Très bon exemple je trouve.


----------



## TiteLine (17 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> .
> en dernier lieu et pour finir avec mon dilemne... je suis donc allee a opera et comme ils avaient le MBA 11 avec les 4GO, je l ai pris avec ma remise entreprise (merci mickey)... et la je vais me manger une vraie pomme avant de personnaliser mon bijou....




Bah ça n'a pas traîné ... je suis battue à plate couture 
Il me semble que cet achat correspond davantage à une envie qu'un besoin et si ça ne fait pas de mal de se faire plaisir de temps à autre, faut quand même faire gaffe de ne pas être aspirée dans une spirale infernale


----------



## JC484 (17 Janvier 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> JC484 a dit:
> 
> 
> > lol, je bosse pour la souris de l oncle disney... donc j irai lui demander des que je retourne au boulot...
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Je te l'avais dit, tu as craqué^^, fait attention quand les nouveaux Macbook Pro arriveront , sinon si tu vois que tu te sert plus de ton Pro 13", dans mon entourage sa pourrait intéressé 
Sinon +1 pour la freebox, mais elle est un peu longue a venir personnellement :/


----------



## flamoureux (17 Janvier 2011)

Sinon, on dévie quand même vachement du sujet d'origine non ?


----------



## JC484 (17 Janvier 2011)

je trouve au contraire ce sujet passionnant qui a permis a pas mal d utilisateurs hesitants à voir et mettre des mots sur leurs besoins et envies...
alors depuis mon MBA, je vous dis MERCI
il ne me reste plus qu a trouve comment transferer mes donnes domain.sites pour continuer mon iweb sur mon bijou.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Depuis le mien, je te dit derien^^.
Sinon essaye de demander dans la section => http://forums.macg.co/forum-iweb/
Il y aura plus de monde compétent dans ce domaine dessus


----------



## sclicer (24 Janvier 2011)

Quasiment 1 mois avec mon iPad pris a la place du mba.
Ultra mobile, ultra optimiser je n'ai pour l'instant pas eu besoin de clavier pour prendre mes notes.
Bientôt la fin de stage et le début des cours, je testerais enfin sur le terrain le clavier.
Bref très content, il remplit parfaitement son rôle de "notebook" tablette internet et agenda ultra mobile


----------

